# New…introduction



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello. New to the forum. Been lurking though for about 16 months or so. Joined about 4 months ago. Posted on a couple threads but somehow missed the New Member section.

Very interesting to see others thoughts on a variety of topics.

Been going through a rough time in life, healthwise. Had a major, life threatening health crisis in March 2020. It also caused unresolved issues in my marriage to my husband to come to a head. Think we had both been burying our heads in the sand about some problems. Just being on “cruise control” if you will. Anyway, spent the last nearly 2 years recovering and working on our relationship.

Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## T.Andre (May 26, 2017)

Welcome

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristinaDarling (12 mo ago)

New here as well. Just signed on. Hi all!


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------

